

Ask HN: What is the most efficient way to learn mobile app development? - bonzoq

I have experience in ANSI C, C++, .NET (C++ and C#) but no JAVA, and to some extent I&#x27;m familiar with PHP and MySQL. I would like to write a mobile app (preferably for Android) and therefore I&#x27;m wondering - how do I start quickly? Any tutorials, online courses you can recommend?
======
tostitos1979
For Android, I suggest going to YouTube and watching videos from the Android
Bootcamp (by Marakana). I'm relearning Android and I think this is pretty
efficient.

For iOS, the Stanford iOS course was pretty decent. iOS may have changed a bit
from when I watched those videos. Not sure if they are current anymore.

P.S. I don't recommend the coursera course on Android dev. I started watching
it but it seemed to be going super slow.

------
cookrn
Based on knowing those other languages, my guess is that you won't have any
problem with the actual programming. Rather, the challenge will be learning
the APIs that Google exposes in Android for development. I don't have an
particular learning resources to point you to, but I'd say do a search and dig
in. Good luck!

------
bonzoq
Thanks for you answers. I have decided to write an app for iOS, can't be
bothered to learn java. Got a macbook and my first app is on its way.

